# Boots with high instep?



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey y'all.

Been riding a pair of burton rulers with the speed lace and I just don't think that they're for me. I get pain on top of my foot which then gives me hot spots under my feet and I'm constantly fiddling around with them and trying to get comfortable. The final straw was pain just walking and standing in them at a pond skim event. Enough. 

I'm a size 8.5 and ride a 154-158 board so I'm not really worried about overhang.

On the short list right now are k2 maysis and thirty two binary boas. No one around me has any stock left so I'm just going to be playing the return game and crossing my fingers a bit. Anything else I should look for? I've read that 32s are usually good for the higher instep and run a bit wide which is a good thing for me. I'd prefer a dual boa or even a triple if I can find something priced right. I want to be able to make changes without taking off my gloves. It's nice to be able to tighten a little during the mellow part of a run as well. 

I don't really ride the park or do huge drops or anything. New rider with maybe 15-20 days on mountain a season (sniff). I like things to be a bit stiffer I think. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I have high arches and recently bought 32 Focus Boas, partly because the insoles in the Intuition Elite fit liners have "CUSTOMZIABLE ADAPTIVE ARCH SUPPORT". Which means there are 3 sets different sized arch inserts that fit to the underneath of the insole, it's very well engineered and effective.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Hmm. I'm not exactly sure how that would help. I like having some arch support but the instep is on top of the foot while the arch is under it.

Though slightly less arch support may make more room for in instep if that's what you're saying.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

K2 Maysis gives me instep problems because it doesn't have dual zone boas. Try the Thraxis.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> K2 Maysis gives me instep problems because it doesn't have dual zone boas. Try the Thraxis.


Any input on the 32's?

I know our very own angry burton avenger loves the thraxis. A little hesitant to put down that much for new boots but after how annoying things were this season with respect to the boots... I don't even know if I care about the cost. 

I'll actually have an income for the first time in forever this year so trying to be smart about things! Spending time and money to get out to the mountain and having a miserable experience because of my feet is a no go.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Oh jeebus... Just found a set for 250 shipped in my size...


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

ridethecliche said:


> Oh jeebus... Just found a set for 250 shipped in my size...


I have wide feet so none of the 32s fit me. Otherwise I would try them. I have heard they soften up very quickly so probably try to go stiffer than you want.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> ridethecliche said:
> 
> 
> > Oh jeebus... Just found a set for 250 shipped in my size...
> ...


I was referring to the thraxis being 250 in my size.

I just went through and took a bunch of pictures of my feet with a ruler to figure out the mondo point sizing and my left foot seems to be about 260-262mm while the right is about 263-266mm. Width is just under 10cm for both feet.

Looks like 8.5 is the right size. I hope these work out better for me. Should last me 3-5 years easy since I'll only be getting out 15-25 days a season.

I'll flip the rulers in the winter real quick I guess.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Try one of these steps

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/260151-high-arch-instep-boot-modification.html


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

neni said:


> Try one of these steps
> 
> https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/260151-high-arch-instep-boot-modification.html


This looks very helpful! 

Might try these with the rulers as an experiment if I can't sell them in the fall. I think I'm going to just grab the thraxis boots since they're 250 in my mondo size and I want to be able to make adjustments on the fly.

Hopefully I won't have to do this with them but at least I have some guidance should they not fit!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

ridethecliche said:


> This looks very helpful!
> 
> Might try these with the rulers as an experiment if I can't sell them in the fall. I think I'm going to just grab the thraxis boots since they're 250 in my mondo size and I want to be able to make adjustments on the fly.
> 
> Hopefully I won't have to do this with them but at least I have some guidance should they not fit!


$250 for Thraxis is a steal. Go for it.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Yup. Ordered.

I wanted a set when I started and saw angry BA recommend them. I just haven't been able to get comfy in my boots and seeing my gf adjust her boas on the fly sold me.

My first set of boots was a pair a friend gave me. Two full sizes too big chris grenier 32s. Those were easier to ride in than these rulers for me. I quickly learned that it wasn't optimal haha.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm jealous. I wish my feet fit into Thraxis! Hope they fit you. Get some footbeds too. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I'm jealous. I wish my feet fit into Thraxis! Hope they fit you. Get some footbeds too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Footbeds like shredsoles? 

Yeah I hope these work... *gulp*


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

ridethecliche said:


> Footbeds like shredsoles?
> 
> Yeah I hope these work... *gulp*


Yea there's a bunch out there. I got Remind insoles at first, and they gave me pain due to being too narrow. The bootfitter I saw got me one size up on grey SOLEs and then cut them to shape, and they're awesome.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridethecliche said:


> This looks very helpful!
> 
> Might try these with the rulers as an experiment if I can't sell them in the fall. I think I'm going to just grab the thraxis boots since they're 250 in my mondo size and I want to be able to make adjustments on the fly.
> 
> Hopefully I won't have to do this with them but at least I have some guidance should they not fit!


I'm actually surprised how well it works. Surprised how little I feel/miss the cutted/left out sole. However, I'm used to foot problems, so maybe they just ain't that picky anymore :laugh:


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Just an FYI for anyone else looking. There are a few sizes left here for the thraxis also for about 250. 

https://www.aspenskiandboard.com/pr...renuCBu8VAMZRb3gF6gnGm6hxVK_q-doaAsXoEALw_wcB


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Just watched some of angry's boot fitting videos and might use the old burtons to experiment on.

Adding material to make an instep bridge is exactly the opposite of what I would have thought to do but makes a ton of sense.

That plus I'm planning on getting some decent insoles when the time comes!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

So... I'm not sure about the fit of the thraxis. Putting them on off the bat I feel like I have a ton of space. With them tightened up and knees bent, I feel like I just barely graze the tip of the shoes with my toes. Obviously everything cinches down when you do that. I bought an 8.5 since my mondopoint appears to be just over 26, I'll attach a picture and maybe someone can chime in (paging @Wiredsport?).

I also have skinny calves and ankles so really have to crank on the boots to get them to tighten. I think I'm going to have to go through angry's series on boot fitting and apply foam around the liners so I'm not cranking down so hard and cutting circulation off in other places. I'm also going to need new insoles because my arches collapse and the ones in these are kinda laughable. I'd also likely need a liner pad for the tongue and some C pads to compensate for skinny ankles/feet.

I did try on just the liner and standing in that, my toes have a tiny bit of room before they contact the padding at the tip. I did the same for the burton rulers I have, which are also an 8.5 and my big toe definitely pops out a tiny bit of the liner. I'm likely a 9 in burtons, but they don't fit my feet super well so nix that. If I end up returning the thraxis I may just go around and cut up some stuff on the burtons, but I just don't think they're wide enough. The k2's feel great from that standpoint.

In any event, here's the ugly picture. I stubbed my toe recently so it's really pretty. In this picture, my knees are slightly bent and my heels are touching the wall. The ruler and heels are at the exact same spot. I get 26.1 cm for my left foot and 26.3 for my right foot, which puts me squarely on the lower side of 8.5 mondo for K2. Width was just a hair under 10 cm. Used the image to measure on the computer and left foot is 10.5 at widest and right is about 10. I think I measured the left a bit too long, but there it is. In any event, the width wasn't a problem in these. Their size chart is 26 for size 8 and 26.5 for size 8.5, which is why I went with these. I haven't tried an 8, but feel like I'll end up having the same issue with the burtons in them where I'm just a bit too long for them though I guess the K2's might fit my feet a bit bigger. 

Any advice/thoughts?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

So, the picture above was taken with my heels touching the back.

If I kick them back all the way so that I can feel my heel bone on the wall, I get like 25.7 and 25.8 for repeated measurements. I guess that would put me in the size 8 range huh?

I definitely have some room in the liner right now on the thraxis (vs toe protruding a hair on the burtons). I guess sizing down makes sense if my foot isn't even touching the front right? 

Guess these are being returned... Unless someone wants an unused set in an 8.5. Looks like they're sold out everywhere.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

ridethecliche said:


> So, the picture above was taken with my heels touching the back.
> 
> If I kick them back all the way so that I can feel my heel bone on the wall, I get like 25.7 and 25.8 for repeated measurements. I guess that would put me in the size 8 range huh?
> 
> ...


Yeah, sounds to me like they're too big.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Got lucky learning the lesson. Shop said they'd take them back so I'm only out shipping. I'll live!

Atleast I know these work for width etc.


----------



## ksrf (Nov 1, 2017)

I have a high instep, double BOA boots were murder on my feet. Try a pair with laces and the ankle hold BOA. Lace the boot so you skip the top part of your foot. I found that advice somewhere in this forum. It was very helpful.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

ksrf said:


> I have a high instep, double BOA boots were murder on my feet. Try a pair with laces and the ankle hold BOA. Lace the boot so you skip the top part of your foot. I found that advice somewhere in this forum. It was very helpful.


I think I had mentioned that somewhere as well since I had some Chris Greiner 32's that were nice though way too big for me. 

Any particular models you have in mind? It's kind of hard to search for lace+boa setups.

Looks like K2 has a bunch of them. I'll definitely keep my eye out in the fall!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Have you tried going to a bootfitter that also happens to be a board certified pedorthist?

They can do a proper analysis of your foot and axle, then make a custom footbed for you that you can use on any boot, including your existing ones (and they can heat mold it again, maybe using caps to get more space in the toe box)


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

The 8.5s were honestly just too big.

I had heat molded insoles made for cycling shoes back in the day and they made a huge difference. That's likely the first thing I'll do.


----------



## ksrf (Nov 1, 2017)

I have a pair of Rome Guides, I have seen a bunch of them on various websites.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

ksrf said:


> I have a pair of Rome Guides, I have seen a bunch of them on various websites.


Starting this thread up again!

Haven't been successful in finding any K2 Thraxis in a size 8 sadly. Any more recs? If anyone has a lead on a pair or something they think fits similarly, I'd be stoked.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Ride Tridents. I have a high instep as well, Ride boots in general seem to fit my foot the best.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Do the k2 maysis fit similarly to the thraxis? I understand they won't be as stiff. 

Worth looking at a slightly used pair of the thraxis from a couple of years ago? I see a set locally for like 190 or so. 

Sucks that I didn't get the right size at the end of the season. Womp.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

So... To continue along with this thread.

I ended up buying a set of thirty two's, specifically the TM-2, in a size 8.5. This is the same size as my burtons that feel too small and the Thraxxis that I returned that felt too big. These boots felt right in the store with my toes justtt grazing the front of the liner. They're also a set of lace up boots, which I never thought I'd get! I did try on a set of 8's and they were painful from the second my foot was in the boot, so I had to nix that... 

I've ridden in them for about 2 days now at loon and they're a pretty solid improvement over the burtons in the instep area, but I'm having a couple of issues:

1) Slight heel lift which left me with a blister. 32's come with 2 different thickness donut inserts for heel hold. I was told to insert these as the boots pack out over use, but I might start with the thinner of these. I can always combine them when the boots are totally packed out.

2) While riding, I get some numbness, tingling, and pain on the lateral side of my feet worse on the forward foot. I'm guessing a good place to start for this is a better insole. Any recommendations? Shredsoles? Superfeet?
Not really sure what to get to take up a tiny bit of volume and add some support underfoot.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Better to get a custom orthotics
than to guess with off the shelf products

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Better to get a custom orthotics
> than to guess with off the shelf products
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Not an option at this very moment sadly. 

I did have some made for my cycling shoes years ago and this is what they looked like. Does that help anyone with a rec for what to pick up?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Deeluxe ID is supposed to have high instep, and I think european boots in general. Besides that, articulating cuffs surely help. A very stiff boot will limit your movement, so you don't get a constant pressure on your pressure point, but it'll still be there.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I dunno. I feel pretty confident that these 8.5 thirty two TM2's are going to be good for me. My feet really hurt in the 8's to the point where I couldn't even keep them on for a minute and I can just touch the front of the liner with my toes when I'm laced up. 

I just bought a set of shredsoles, so lets see how those helps.

I am aware of the chance that I'm really a sz 8 because the crappy stock insoles in snowboard boots cause my arches to collapse, leading to my feet getting 'longer' than they should naturally be. So maybe with correct arch support, I'll actually be an 8, but for now I doubt it. 

Will report back. Should be heading back to ride in a week. Then in 2 weeks, I'll be spending a full week in VT to ride so I'm hoping to have most of these issues sorted by then. Yikes.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

TM-2's are really comfy for me after heat molding, replacing the insoles with Remind Cush, then a couple day break-in period. During the break-in period my feet do get numb after about an hour so I'll take a break and loosen the laces. After that they fit perfectly with no numbness.

My feet are exactly 28cm so I fit into the 10's with pressure but no pain. Figuring out how tight to lace everything also makes a difference. I usually don't crank down on the liners until broken in.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

drblast said:


> TM-2's are really comfy for me after heat molding, replacing the insoles with Remind Cush, then a couple day break-in period. During the break-in period my feet do get numb after about an hour so I'll take a break and loosen the laces. After that they fit perfectly with no numbness.
> 
> My feet are exactly 28cm so I fit into the 10's with pressure but no pain. Figuring out how tight to lace everything also makes a difference. I usually don't crank down on the liners until broken in.


Yeah, honestly they feel pretty good to me already. I just had some numbness under the lateral parts of my feet during/after runs, but walking was fine. Hoping the insoles fix that as well as take up a tiny bit of room. I'm hopeful about these boots. Planning on putting the thinner of the 2 sets of donuts in them right away if the heel hold doesn't feel sorted with the footbed. 

This may be a silly question.... but do the insoles go in the liner or under it lol.


----------

